# WiFiMgr password



## balanga (Apr 3, 2020)

I've installed WiFi Networks Manager and when I start it, it asks for a password. Whatever I type in is ignored.
Is there any way of avoiding this login?


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 4, 2020)

balanga said:


> I've installed WiFi Networks Manager and when I start it, it asks for a password. Whatever I type in is ignored.


I assume you mean by WiFi Networks Manager net-mgmt/wifimgr, doesn’t entering the root password work, and is/are the user(s) in the wheel group? Works on my system.



balanga said:


> Is there any way of avoiding this login?


I think /usr/local/bin/wifimgr is hard linked to /usr/local/libexec/wifimgr*su* (`pkg info -l wifimgr`, or follow the link to freshports), emphasis on *su*, as like administrator, root. As the manual of wifimgr(8) states, it’s acting as an editor of the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file, and that file is writable by root only (-rw-r--r--). It seems wifimgr will always call wifimgrsu. By default, to su(1) root, users need to be in the wheel group.

Next time please provide the ports (packages) exact name, including wrapping around the 
[PORT]<Port Program>[/PORT] BB code (the three gears icon in the icon menu of the forum editor), to make it clear what program is meant, and to make it easy for others to reach to the information of that program at freshports.org. Others might not bother investigating the matter without more details provided by the questioner.


----------

